# Riverisde area



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

any group rides around riverside?


----------



## Tri4fun73 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes I think on Saturdays. Check with Anthonys Cyclery in Canyon Crest and Cyclery USA in Redlands and Riverside. I usually ride solo, mostly Corona and Eastvale area.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

check out these guys-http://www.riversidebicycleclub.com/

i joined a ride once when i was visiting in corona- all really nice folks and had extra ride slips for people that needed them

was a big turnout with several levels starting at the same point- seemed well organized


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Redlands Water Bottle Transit Company (RWBTC) ride from Stell coffee shop at barton ad alabama in redlands on Sat and Sunday at 7 am. Rides vary from 30 - 70 miles. 
Here's a link: http://www.rwbtc.org/


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

*Rides*

The Riverside Bike Club has Saturday and Sunday rides, more riders show up for the Sunday rides and there are four groups to choose from...


----------



## Ducman29er (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks a lot guys


----------



## damattafan (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm from Corona and am always looking for people to ride with. pretty much a beginner but working to get better


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Look up the Riverside Bike Club the sunday rides have four levels...


----------

